# ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen



## cervaro (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem sich die Wogen seit gestern erheblich aufgeschaukelt haben, was die Gruppen betrifft die mit Vögler´s in Flatyeri gebucht haben und derzeit da sind (habe durchaus Verständnis für deren Unmut), möchte ich diejenigen unter Euch, die bereits in Talknafjördur waren bitten auf meine nachfolgenden Fragen zu antworten. Wir reisen am 03.06.07 in Talknafjördur an und möchten möglichst sämtliche Fehler vermeiden, die einem den wohlverdienten und mit hohen Erwartungen versehenen Urlaub vermiesen könnten.

1. Gibt es beim Gepäck etwas zu beachten ? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Angelrollen nur ohne Schnur mit ins Handgepäck dürfen (damit der Käpten nicht stranguliert wird). Darf neben dem Freigepäck von 40 KG noch Handgepäck mitgenommen werden, oder wird dass Handgepäck bei der Gesamtmenge mitgewogen (wir fliegen von Franktfurt-Haan mit Iceland-Express)? Muss irgendein Zertifikat (in Haan oder Island) vorgelegt werden, dass einen von der Desinfektionspflicht für die Angelgeräte befreit ? Wie habt Ihr Euren Fisch zurück gebracht ? 

2. Wann erfolgten die Transferflüge von Reykjavik nach Bildudalur (vormittags?)? Waren die Transfers von den Flughäfen zu den Hotels und zur Anlage und zurück anständig organisiert ? Womit fliegt man eigentlich von Reykjavik nach Bildudalur ? Mit einer Düngermaschine oder kann der Vogel auch etwas Wind ab ? Wie lang dauert der Transfer vom Flughafen Bildadulur nach Talknafjördur ? Wann kam der Guide zur Einweisung ?

3. Gibt es bei den Unterkünften Besonderheiten ? Was für ein Steckdosensystem findet man dort vor ? Muss man einen Adapter mitnehmen ? Gibt es Fernsehen mit Satelitenschüssel oder welche Möglichkeiten hat man bei schlechtem Wetter, sich die Zeit zu vertreiben ? Gibt es eine Kaffeemaschine oder soll man sich Instantkaffee mitnehmen ?
Konnte man die Angelsachen und Floatinganzüge an oder in der Nähe der Boote lassen ? Die Boote sind wohl eine ganze Ecke zu weit von den Häusern entfernt, als dass mann seine Pilkerkiste im Floatinganzug jeden Tag hin- und zurückschleppen will ? 

4. Allgemeines
Wann erfolgte die Einweisung in die Boote? Noch am ersten Tag oder erst am folgenden (sprich kann man bereits am Tage der Anreise ´rausfahren) ? Gibt es eine feste Zeit am Tag zu der man den zuviel gefangenen Fisch an der Fischfabrik abgeben muss ? Ist man nach der ersten Einweisung an irgendwelche festen Zeiten mit den Booten gebunden oder kann man 24 Stunden (ist es dann ja hell#6 ) angeln, wenn man möchte ? Wie weit ist das nächste Geschäft entfernt ? Gibt es irgendetwas, was man unbedingt aus Deutschland mitbringen sollte ? Kann man irgenwo noch Angelausrüstung bekommen, wenn der "Supergau" eintritt und die eigene Ausrüstung nicht zur Verfügung steht ?

In welchen Tiefen wird gefischt ? Was muss man tatsächlich an Pilkern und Montagen mitnehmen ?

Gibt es neben Dorsch, Schellfisch, Köhler und Steinbeisser relle Chancen auf andere Fischarten ? Heilbutt dürften wohl Zufallsfänge sein ? Gibt es keine Lumb und Leng in den Westfjorden ? Was ist mit Pollack und Rotbarsch ? 

Kann man in der Nähe der Häuser vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen oder "Brandungsangeln", wenn der Wind zu stark ist ? Hattet Ihr Ausfalltage durch Wellengang ?

Werden einem die "Hotspots" tatschlich durch den Guide vernüftig und verständlich mitgeteilt ? Hat jemand Tipps, wo wir unser Glück auf Steinbeisser versuchen sollen (Dorch, Köhler und Schellfisch soll man ja fast überall fangen) ?

Ist jemand aus dem AB zur selben Zeit dort (03.06. bis 11.06.07 sind wir vor Ort, Reisezeitraum 02. bis 12.06) ?

Dies war eine Vielzahl von Fragen und es wäre toll, wenn Ihr noch vor der Abreise ausführlich antworten würdet, damit uns nicht die Fehler passieren, die Ihr sicherlich in der Zukunft vermeiden werdet!

Für Eure Bemühungen vielen Dank im voraus!

Cervaro


----------



## Kunze (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Hallo!

Hab es mal verschiebt zu Angeln in Europa...  #h


----------



## hardanger2002 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*



cervaro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem sich die Wogen seit gestern erheblich aufgeschaukelt haben, was die Gruppen betrifft die mit Vögler´s in Flatyeri gebucht haben und derzeit da sind (habe durchaus Verständnis für deren Unmut), möchte ich diejenigen unter Euch, die bereits in Talknafjördur waren bitten auf meine nachfolgenden Fragen zu antworten. Wir reisen am 03.06.07 in Talknafjördur an und möchten möglichst sämtliche Fehler vermeiden, die einem den wohlverdienten und mit hohen Erwartungen versehenen Urlaub vermiesen könnten.
> 
> ...




Hallo !

Waren voriges Jahr mit Vöglers in Talknafjördur,
Transfer damals noch mit dem Bus.
Beim Inlandsflug ist wohl die strikte Begrenzung (nicht mal für Geld) auf 40 kg (incl. Rutenrohr)
+ ca. 5kg Handgepäck zu beachten, genaue Infos kann nur der Veranstalter geben.
Für die Desinfektionsbefreiung gabs ein Formular zugeschickt.
Keinesfalls Rollen ins Handgepäck.

Transfer ca. 40 min Flugzeit, Fokker 50.

Fernseher ist da, 2 isl. Progr., DVD Player.
Steckdosen deutsche Norm.
Kaffemaschine ist da.
Schwimmbad 3 min Fußweg (2 heiße Wirlpools + Schwimmbecken.
Angelsachen können in der Kajüte eingeschlossen werden, Fußweg ca. 5 min.
Anzüge können im Vorraum der Hütte getrocknet werden (Heizlüfter)

Lumb und Leng ist nicht, Rotbarsch kaum, Pollak evtl.
Heilbutt ist da, aber aufgrund der Dorschmengen schwer zu fangen.



Einweisung erfolgte sofort nach Anreise.
Fischentladezeiten 1x vormittags.
Angeln 24h möglich, Fische bleibem im Boot auf Eis.
Geschäft im Ort (5min.), dort kein Alkoholverkauf.
Angelzeug gibts es fast nichts, aber wenig Abrisse.

Ausfall bei den Booten eigentlich nicht , höchstens bei Orkan oder kollektiver Übelkeit.

Angeltiefe von 20 - 60 m.
Steinbeißer bei 30-35 (gute Stelle vor alter Walfangstation)
Große Pilker (500g), große Gummifische + Giant Jighead.
Auf gr. Dorsch ganzen Seelachs ca. 1 kg mit 2 gr. Drillingen am System.

Hotspots sind im GPS markiert, Fischer geben gern Auskunft.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## Kunze (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Hallo hardanger2002!

Klasse und prompte Infos. #6 #h


----------



## cervaro (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Lieber Hardanger,

leider habe ich Dir (aufgrund meiner bisherigen Unerfahrenheit im AB) nur eine private Dankesnachricht gesandt! Für alle sichtbar hier noch einmal mein Dank für die prompte Antwort. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch Boardies, die derzeit noch in Talknafjördur sind oder die im selben Zeitraum dort sein werden.

LG

Cervaro


----------



## hardanger2002 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Hallo !,

Melde mich hiermit nach Sudureyri ab,
fahren morgen nach Frankfurt/Hahn, Flug nach Reikjavik am Dienstag.
Wenn noch jemand unterwegs ist, können wir uns ja mal ca 12.00 an der Bar nach dem Check-In treffen.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## cervaro (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Gute Reise, gutes Wetter und vorallem dicke Fische!


----------



## Angler1968 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Viel Spaß und guten Fang. 

Bitte Bericht !                             p


----------



## cervaro (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: ISLAND / Talnafjödur Juni 2007 / Hätte gerne Informationen*

Liebe Boardies,

morgen geht es mit Andree´s nach Talknafjödur (wir kommen aber erst Sonntagmittag dort an) und ich hoffe, dass ich Euch nach der Rückkehr viel positives berichten und Fotos von dicken Fischen präsentieren kann!

PH

cervaro


----------

